# How do People manage to break their disks?



## Fruity (Jan 25, 2016)

All you have to do is keep the back straight, right?


----------



## Megatron28 (Jan 26, 2016)

Are you talking about when they are getting it Fromby?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 26, 2016)

One time I kept dying of dysentery playing Oregon Trail. So I shredded my floppy disk in a paper shredder.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 26, 2016)

Fruity said:


> All you have to do is keep the back straight, right?



I think you mean herniated spinal disc. It's not technically broken..and it can happen from too much weight/pressure on the spine/disc causing the disc/cushion to rupture and the fluid inside to leak/protrude outward. My friend squats with good from and he herniated his disc earlier this year by using too much weight..he had to get cortisone injections and no longer squats heavy. Watch this video..


----------



## fallout (Jan 26, 2016)

Fruity said:


> All you have to do is keep the back straight, right?



Some people just have weaker spines than others.  Anyway, tons of factors come into play.  You can herniate a disc WITH proper body mechanics if you have too much weight.  Hell for that matter a person with osteoporosis can get a compression fracture of the actual body of the vertebrae without doing anything at all.  

When it comes to preserving disc space and integrity the most important factors typically tend to be not lifting too much weight.  using proper body mechanics (certainly helps a ton though it's not a guarantee, and staying hydrated.  and not chronically using vaso-constrictors like nicotine and caffein


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 26, 2016)

I know I earned a herniated disc while hiking when I was much younger. Some kid behind me launched a sharp rock down a steep decline that eventually crashed into my spine after traveling about 20'.


----------



## DF (Jan 26, 2016)

Hmm, maybe start by reading the sticky on DISC HERNIATION.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3572-Lumbar-Disc-Herniation


----------



## Fruity (Jan 26, 2016)

DF said:


> Hmm, maybe start by reading the sticky on DISC HERNIATION.
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3572-Lumbar-Disc-Herniation



So in short; the more I lean forward during a squat, the higher the PSI on my lumbar disk.  


This has really changed my view. From now on I'm going to try and bend as little as possible, and keep upright. I used to focus on leaning forward during a bent over row, but no more.


----------



## DF (Jan 26, 2016)

Fruity said:


> So in short; the more I lean forward during a squat, the higher the PSI on my lumbar disk. This has really changed my view. From now on I'm going to try and bend as little as possible, and keep upright. I used to focus on leaning forward during a bent over row, but no more.





Yes, putting the lumbar spine into flexion places a huge amount of pressure on the disc.  Flexion & rotation places the most stress on the disc.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 26, 2016)

leaning forward is fine as long as the spine is neutral. if youre rolling your back forward to lean over, thats where the problem is.


----------



## Fruity (Jan 26, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> leaning forward is fine as long as the spine is neutral. if youre rolling your back forward to lean over, thats where the problem is.



Is it really possible to lean forward without increasing PSI in the lumbar area?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 26, 2016)

Fruity said:


> Is it really possible to lean forward without increasing PSI in the lumbar area?



It is not possible to lift anything period without increasing the pressure on your spine. But it can most certainly be managed. No one squats with their back perfectly vertical.
The spine does a very good job at being stable and rigid. Bending creates uneven pressure.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Fruity said:


> Is it really possible to lean forward without increasing PSI in the lumbar area?



Backs are "built" in such a way that they can handle incredible *compression* forces. The caveat to that is those compression forces have to be evenly distributed.

Leaning forward while minimizing risk of injury is easy, just hinge at the hips and stick your ass out.


----------



## Fruity (Jan 26, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> Backs are "built" in such a way that they can handle incredible *compression* forces. The caveat to that is those compression forces have to be evenly distributed.
> 
> Leaning forward while minimizing risk of injury is easy, just hinge at the hips and stick your ass out.



A have a very big and moveable ass. If you tell me to stick my ass out its going to go full Donald Duck. I'll try to restrain my self


----------

